# MLS Next U15 Qualifiers



## Dear Mr. Fantasy (Nov 5, 2021)

Brackets here.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt (Nov 6, 2021)

Any dates for this event? Location?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 6, 2021)

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> Any dates for this event? Location?


This is the first week of December at Silverlakes.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt (Nov 6, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> This is the first week of December at Silverlakes.


That’s what I thought.Group E….boom! Gonna be some solid matchups there!


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 6, 2021)

D is the group of death for me.  Miami, Crew and Rapids are all good teams... with NYCFC a very good team. I think Phili will be pushed but get through Group E.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt (Nov 7, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> D is the group of death for me.  Miami, Crew and Rapids are all good teams... with NYCFC a very good team. I think Phili will be pushed but get through Group E.


Yeah, probably comes down to NYCFC and Miami in that group. Will be a fun one to watch with their GF/g averages. Have seen Rapids play a couple of times this year and not sure they will have enough for the others in their bracket. Don't overlook Austin FC in Group E. They have been solid with all of the summer additions this year.


----------



## Toe poke (Nov 8, 2021)

Dear Mr. Fantasy said:


> Brackets here.  View attachment 12031


Some really great pairings in the Brackets ( kudos to the organizers ) -- Group E has the All the SoCal boys reuniting in a nice Bracket ( SD, Vegas boys) -- will be interesting to see some great soccer this weekend-


----------



## soccer810 (Nov 8, 2021)

Are there brackets out for the rest of u15?


----------



## watfly (Nov 8, 2021)

Dear Mr. Fantasy said:


> Brackets here.  View attachment 12031


I'm a little slow.  What is this exactly?  Is this just a tourney at the Showcase for the MLS teams, plus a couple others, or is this some qualifying for the Summer playoffs?


----------



## soccer810 (Nov 8, 2021)

I see the MLS brackets.  Are there brackets for non-MLS teams?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 9, 2021)

MLS clubs (PPP league) have GA Qualifiers in December. GA Cup is early April. 
non-MLS clubs (EPP league) have a regular showcase.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 9, 2021)

Non MLS teams won’t have brackets as they can’t qualify for GA Cup.


----------



## Dargle (Nov 9, 2021)

The GA Cup qualifiers are in U15 and U17.  In U16 and U19, there are only a few MLS Academy teams anyway and I believe the whole thing is just a showcase.


----------



## KIKE AVINA (Nov 9, 2021)

Do u guys know where can we see the full  schedule!!


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 12, 2021)

KIKE AVINA said:


> Do u guys know where can we see the full  schedule!!


I've heard that at least the MLS clubs received it today.  I haven't seen it.


----------



## watfly (Nov 12, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> I've heard that at least the MLS clubs received it today.  I haven't seen it.


We received our showcase schedule yesterday, but haven't seen a full schedule.  It appears that for the non-MLS Academy teams they attempted to match up teams from different conferences with similar results.


----------



## foreveryoung (Nov 12, 2021)

watfly said:


> We received our showcase schedule yesterday, but haven't seen a full schedule.  It appears that for the non-MLS Academy teams they attempted to match up teams from different conferences with similar results.


How many games in total and what days?  Friday - Monday?


----------



## watfly (Nov 12, 2021)

foreveryoung said:


> How many games in total and what days?  Friday - Monday?


Friday, Sunday, Monday.  Wish we played Saturday instead of Monday.


----------



## soccer810 (Nov 15, 2021)

So no games on Saturday? Still no schedules....


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 15, 2021)

soccer810 said:


> So no games on Saturday? Still no schedules....


Teams play Friday, Saturday OR Sunday, and Monday.
I've heard that MLS teams play Friday, Saturday and Monday, while non-MLS play Friday, Sunday, Monday.
I don't know that to be true.

Also, every club should have their schedule as of midweek last week.


----------



## watfly (Nov 15, 2021)

Looking forward to watching Union v Austin.  Anyone happen to know when that match is?


----------



## Dargle (Nov 15, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Teams play Friday, Saturday OR Sunday, and Monday.
> I've heard that MLS teams play Friday, Saturday and Monday, while non-MLS play Friday, Sunday, Monday.
> I don't know that to be true.
> 
> Also, every club should have their schedule as of midweek last week.


My assumption is that the weekend days are the biggest days for college scouts and this assures fewer conflicts for those scouts trying to see as many players from both buckets.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt (Nov 15, 2021)

watfly said:


> Looking forward to watching Union v Austin.  Anyone happen to know when that match is?


Friday at 8am Field 5. I highlighted this game, too!


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 15, 2021)

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> Friday at 8am Field 5. I highlighted this game, too!


hmmmm. You got a copy of the schedule?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 15, 2021)

I’ll be around the games. 
everyone come say hi. 
I’m a tall dude, big build… and I’ll wear a blue shirt. 
if you’re not sure it’s me… Give me a hug and say you’re from the site.


----------



## Ctrl Alt de Ligt (Nov 15, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> hmmmm. You got a copy of the schedule?


It was sent out in a .numbers file. I've converted to .pdf since excel and numbers cannot be uploaded. Not pretty. 

Top to bottom first five pages, then top to bottom next 5. Sorry, at least it's there!


----------



## Beach1 (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you for posting.   Our team still hasn’t received the schedule for the tournament.


----------



## soccer810 (Nov 16, 2021)

Question-- For those who are waivered to play high school, how many games are the players allowed to play once they return to the MLS season?


----------



## watfly (Nov 16, 2021)

Ctrl Alt de Ligt said:


> Friday at 8am Field 5. I highlighted this game, too!


Unfortunately, Diego R is apparently out with an injury.


----------



## Toe poke (Nov 16, 2021)

any ideas how Group G will play out?? maybe the mighty Surf team--


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 17, 2021)

U15 GA - MLS NEXT Winter Event 2021
					

MLS NEXT is a new paradigm for player development. A platform that will transform the way players learn and grow.




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## Toe poke (Nov 17, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> U15 GA - MLS NEXT Winter Event 2021
> 
> 
> MLS NEXT is a new paradigm for player development. A platform that will transform the way players learn and grow.
> ...


thank you for the schedule, in an easy to use- find manner---  sooooooo, no additional team yet for the last group.. or at least not one that has been made known


----------



## elZorro (Nov 17, 2021)

Toe poke said:


> thank you for the schedule, in an easy to use- find manner---  sooooooo, no additional team yet for the last group.. or at least not one that has been made known


If you click on a team you will see its games schedule, and if you do this for any team in the last group, you will see that they are playing the Sockers, as it was stated in this thread a while back.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 24, 2021)

Inaugural MLS NEXT Fest to bring over 300 top youth teams together next month | MLSSoccer.com
					

MLS NEXT is holding the inaugural MLS NEXT Fest at Silver Lakes Sports Complex in Norco, Calif., Friday, Dec. 3 through Tuesday, Dec. 7. The five-day event will feature over 300 of the top youth teams across the United States and Canada.




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## Beach1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Does anyone know where the playoffs will be played in June?  I’m hearing California and some say Texas.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 28, 2021)

My son is wanting to go watch (he’s u14) so since I’m there let me know who want to have some games filmed 
I’ll do a discount at 130 a game . Lmk
Chris 
9492742703
I can’t wait to watch a few of these teams myself!!


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 28, 2021)

Beach1 said:


> Does anyone know where the playoffs will be played in June?  I’m hearing California and some say Texas.


I've only heard Oceanside.  June 25-26 for the pre-rounds.  Jul 2-3 for semis and final.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 30, 2021)

Did anyone get the powerpoint slides from the MLS Next Webinar?


----------



## 3253 (Nov 30, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Did anyone get the powerpoint slides from the MLS Next Webinar?


----------



## Toe poke (Dec 1, 2021)

HERE IS TO A GREAT WEEKEND OF FUTBAL THIS WEEKEND BOYS!!! WISHING EVERYONE A GREAT WEEKEND- AND BE SAFE WITH TRAVELING AND PLAY ON THE FIELD.                                                                                                                                                                                                                  LOOKING FORWARD TO HEARING THE BREAKDOWNS AND EXCITING MATCHUP--    LETS GO BOY!!!!


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 1, 2021)

Toe poke said:


> HERE IS TO A GREAT WEEKEND OF FUTBAL THIS WEEKEND BOYS!!! WISHING EVERYONE A GREAT WEEKEND- AND BE SAFE WITH TRAVELING AND PLAY ON THE FIELD.                                                                                                                                                                                                                  LOOKING FORWARD TO HEARING THE BREAKDOWNS AND EXCITING MATCHUP--    LETS GO BOY!!!!


Why are you yelling? 
haha. Good luck all. Anyway any of us can help any of you class of 22 kids make connections with coaches, post in here and we’ll help!


----------



## soccersc (Dec 6, 2021)

Does anyone know where you can find the rosters of who played in the Best of the Best? Thanks


----------



## BIGD (Dec 6, 2021)

soccersc said:


> Does anyone know where you can find the rosters of who played in the Best of the Best? Thanks


Here is U17/19


----------



## BIGD (Dec 6, 2021)

soccersc said:


> Does anyone know where you can find the rosters of who played in the Best of the Best? Thanks


U15/16


----------



## 3253 (Dec 7, 2021)

U15 GA Cup Qualifiers Seeded.  (Not official, just created the criteria then ranked out of curiosity).


----------



## elZorro (Dec 7, 2021)

If you do it by GDPG (I heard that it might the official measure, but that's not confirmed) then you get very similar results:


----------



## 3253 (Dec 7, 2021)

elZorro said:


> If you do it by GDPG (I heard that it might the official measure, but that's not confirmed) then you get very similar results:


No thanks.  That moves Galaxy from 12th to 11th.  haha.  

(And for anyone else who spent waaaay too long trying to figure out what GDPG meant: Goal Differential Per Game.)


----------



## soccer810 (Dec 7, 2021)

BIGD said:


> U15/16


How were these kids chosen?  Some good talent and some not so talented.  Many that should have been there were not.  Then again, not sure how they were picked.


----------



## watfly (Dec 7, 2021)

soccer810 said:


> How were these kids chosen?  Some good talent and some not so talented.  Many that should have been there were not.  Then again, not sure how they were picked.


I assume like everything else there were some politics involved.  Only saw 1st half, but I was impressed overall.  Sounds like I missed a goal fest in the 2nd half.

I hope none of your were stuck in the south parking lots around 4 on Sunday.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 7, 2021)

watfly said:


> I assume like everything else there were some politics involved.  Only saw 1st half, but I was impressed overall.  Sounds like I missed a goal fest in the 2nd half.
> 
> I hope none of your were stuck in the south parking lots around 4 on Sunday.


MLS Next chose a few clubs to send a player.  Clubs decided. 

I'd say I was still in the parking lot waiting to leave but I had zero cell reception so if I was still there I couldn't be online here. lol


----------



## elZorro (Dec 7, 2021)

So I got confirmation of the actual formula used for the seeding, and the result is:


----------



## Toe poke (Jan 12, 2022)

elZorro said:


> So I got confirmation of the actual formula used for the seeding, and the result is:
> 
> View attachment 12298


thank you for the chart-- quick question, I thought I saw somewhere that there was a part 2 to the Showcase/ GA seeding program- or was that just a senior moment on my part? for some reason I thought in the MLS Next schedule that was released in Aug/ Sept. 2021- there where 2 dates for the teams.. a Fall and a Spring.. anyone,... anyone ???


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 12, 2022)

Toe poke said:


> thank you for the chart-- quick question, I thought I saw somewhere that there was a part 2 to the Showcase/ GA seeding program- or was that just a senior moment on my part? for some reason I thought in the MLS Next schedule that was released in Aug/ Sept. 2021- there where 2 dates for the teams.. a Fall and a Spring.. anyone,... anyone ???


MLS clubs have been given the April 9-17th clear on the schedules for the actual GA Cup.  Good luck figuring out where it is, when exactly it is, how it will be ranked, who will be there and basically anything else concerning anything that any reasonable parent may want to know.


----------



## Toe poke (Jan 12, 2022)

RedDevilDad said:


> MLS clubs have been given the April 9-17th clear on the schedules for the actual GA Cup.  Good luck figuring out where it is, when exactly it is, how it will be ranked, who will be there and basically anything else concerning anything that any reasonable parent may want to know.


i also saw that there is an end of June to early July tournament-- so maybe the April is the time frame for the Spring continuation of seeding..


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 12, 2022)

Toe poke said:


> i also saw that there is an end of June to early July tournament-- so maybe the April is the time frame for the Spring continuation of seeding..


MLS Next Playoffs & Showcase: June 25-July 3rd. Location rumored to be Oceanside.
GA Cup is April, one and done in that event.


----------



## Beach1 (Jan 13, 2022)

RedDevilDad said:


> MLS Next Playoffs & Showcase: June 25-July 3rd. Location rumored to be Oceanside.
> GA Cup is April, one and done in that event.


How certain are you that it’s in California?? I’m hearing Dallas again.   Hoping for CA.
Also, are there any consolation games for the GA CUP?  Is it really one loss and go home?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 13, 2022)

Beach1 said:


> How certain are you that it’s in California?? I’m hearing Dallas again.   Hoping for CA.
> Also, are there any consolation games for the GA CUP?  Is it really one loss and go home?


Eh.... a friend of a friend who knows someone who went to school with a guy who trains a kid who tried out for an MLS club said Oceanside. 
kidding... 
I'm 100% confident of the dates.  I've heard multiple people say Oceanside, but wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't.  So... if your source is better...  

As far as one and done... I wasn't clear.  I meant the event of GA cup is one singular event, not another round of seeding.  That wasn't unclear, my bad.  
I've actually heard the rumor that it is 4 groups of 4, with group play setting the semi's.  But that's all conjecture.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 13, 2022)

Beach1 said:


> How certain are you that it’s in California?? I’m hearing Dallas again.   Hoping for CA.
> Also, are there any consolation games for the GA CUP?  Is it really one loss and go home?


I just remembered.  A friend back east heard that the GA Cup would coincide with Dallas Cup...  Like be a part of it or something.  Not sure on that. 

So, that would be a second to your source.


----------



## Toe poke (Jan 13, 2022)

RedDevilDad said:


> MLS Next Playoffs & Showcase: June 25-July 3rd. Location rumored to be Oceanside.
> GA Cup is April, one and done in that event.


sorry to ask- trying to catch up.... GA cup is different than the playoff/ showcase event? and what did the December round of games decide? thank you for explaining- asking for a friend


----------



## elZorro (Jan 13, 2022)

Toe poke said:


> sorry to ask- trying to catch up.... GA cup is different than the playoff/ showcase event? and what did the December round of games decide? thank you for explaining- asking for a friend


The seeding is done. That was the purpose of the GA cup qualifier. Every club that took part in the GA cup qualifier is going to the GA cup, but their seed # will determine the group they end up in. 

Seeding is used to create the groups. Like in many other competitions (Champions League, etc) seeding is used to avoid having all the strong teams in the same group. That would be detrimental to the quality of the competition, since only 1 or 2 team makes it out of a group and advances.

So, if you had 4 groups (for instance), then seed #1 goes to group 1, Seed #2  group 2, etc, and then Seed #5 in group 1, seed #6 in group 2, etc... You end up with well-balanced groups and top-contenders have a good chance to advance to the post-group rounds.

Was that your question or did I just spend 1,000 words to tell you what you already knew?


----------



## Toe poke (Jan 13, 2022)

elZorro said:


> The seeding is done. That was the purpose of the GA cup qualifier. Every club that took part in the GA cup qualifier is going to the GA cup, but their seed # will determine the group they end up in.
> 
> Seeding is used to create the groups. Like in many other competitions (Champions League, etc) seeding is used to avoid having all the strong teams in the same group. That would be detrimental to the quality of the competition, since only 1 or 2 team makes it out of a group and advances.
> 
> ...


that was great-- I really appreciate the response-- so from the chart that was in the thread before-- top seeds anchor a group - the Champions league reference helped- my friend is very appreciative -jajajaja


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 13, 2022)

elZorro said:


> So I got confirmation of the actual formula used for the seeding, and the result is:
> 
> View attachment 12298


If you seed the groups by dropping in groups 1,2,3,4,4,3,2,1,1,2,3,4,4... etc.
You get:
Group 1: LAFC, Sporting KC, NYCFC, Philadelphia Union
Group 2: Inter Miami, Portland, LAG, Austin
Group 3: NYRB, San Jose, Houston, Toronto
Group 4: RSL, Charlotte, New England, Chicago,


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 13, 2022)

elZorro said:


> If you do it by GDPG (I heard that it might the official measure, but that's not confirmed) then you get very similar results:
> 
> View attachment 12291


MADE MISTAKES ON PREVIOUS POST

If you seed the groups by dropping in groups 1,2,3,4,4,3,2,1,1,2,3,4,4... etc.
You get:
Group 1: LAFC, Chicago, Portland, Atlanta
Group 2: Inter Miami, Sporting KC, NYCFC, Philadelphia Union
Group 3: NYRB, San Jose, LAG, Austin,
Group 4: RSL, Charlotte, Toronto, Austin

Seeding: 1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4 you get:
Group 1: LAFC, Charlotte, Portland, Toronto
Group 2: Inter Miami, San Jose, NYCFC, Austin,
Group 3: NYRB, Sporting KC, LAG, Philadelphia,
Group 4: RSL, Chicago Fire, Houston, Atlanta


----------



## Midas (Jan 16, 2022)

What are the dates for GA Cup?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 16, 2022)

Midas said:


> What are the dates for GA Cup?


April 9-17 in Frisco, TX.


----------



## Midas (Jan 16, 2022)

RedDevilDad said:


> April 9-17 in Frisco, TX.


Thank you!


----------



## Toe poke (Jan 17, 2022)

RedDevilDad said:


> April 9-17 in Frisco, TX.


fingers are crossed that a lot school's Spring Break falls in April this year.


----------

